# Introducing Campagnolo Potenza...



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I was expecting the disc brakes from Campagnolo this year, but didn't give much thought to a new group release. Looks like they're trying to fill in the gap between Chorus and Athena. From what I've read, it seems similar to the Chorus group with alloy construction instead of carbon. Looks promising, and I think I want one!

Campagnolo unveils new Potenza groupset + First Ride | road.cc


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd think of it as a variation on Athena.

Powershift, not Ultrashift.

PT not UT.

32T cassette is good.

Campy finally remembered how to do a self-extracting bolt on the crank, something they used to do 20 years ago.

Not sure they needed yet another group. Their lineup is way too complex already.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> Not sure they needed yet another group. Their lineup is way too complex already.


Agreed. But my guess is that one of the existing groups gets eliminated. Either Athena goes away, or Athena replaces Veloce at the bottom of the range.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

> “This is the top-end groupset in aluminium based products. It’s going to be pegged with Ultegra but with a little bit more soul!”


Being marketed against Ultegra? Um... no. Maybe 105 I guess but not Ultegra. 



> The upper and lower bodies are made from reinforced technopolymer while the outer and inner plates are forged aluminium. The jockey wheels run on bushings.


You're going to have to do better than literally making your parts out of plastic... reinforced technopolymer huh? LOLOLOLOL.



> “We started with the Revolution 11+ groupsets that we introduced last year [updated mechanical versions of Super Record, Record and Chorus] and we’ve trickled the technology down to every single Potenza component, so you get Tour-winning performance in a more accessible groupset,” said Joshua Riddle.


Bullshit!



bikerjulio said:


> Powershift, not Ultrashift.
> 
> 
> PT not UT.


Yeah... just like the upper end groups... same thing... same technology.


I think what they meant to say is that the ideas they stole from Shimano are being passed down. The long arm front mech, the redesigned rear mech, the four arm crank and so on. So...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> said Joshua Riddle


good name for a flack


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

PixelPaul said:


> I was expecting the disc brakes from Campagnolo this year[/url]


But there is more news today....
Grand illusion: Campagnolo teases disc brakes - VeloNews.com


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Athena is going away. 

Athena is only $60 less than Ultegra. This Potenza group will be priced above Athena. Given that it has the lower technology shifters (power instead of ultra torque) I can't se how it has a chance against Ultegra. I'm a Campy guy, but I have to admit that Ultegra is a lotta bang for he buck.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Not sure what Campy is thinking...trying to compete with Ultegra but they've already got multiple tiers of groupos and Potenza seems to be just another iteration of the less expensive Athena/Veloce kits at $200 more than Ultegra so not sure what the point is. Plus, the *plastic *on the rear mech--are you freaking kidding me??? No thanks...if I want budget Campy I'll just do what I always do and buy the Chorus/Record group that's 1-2 years old and available at a steep discount from my usual UK haunts (Ribble, etc.). I know Potenza is intended to break into the OEM market but jeez you start throwing plastic bits into the mix and I immediately walk away.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

turbomatic73 said:


> buy ... Chorus/Record group that's 1-2 years old and available at a steep discount from my usual UK haunts (Ribble, etc.)


Where can you get those "steep discount" for pre-2015 Chorus?
Ribble doesn't seem to have any "old" shifters (for example).


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Got Time said:


> Where can you get those "steep discount" for pre-2015 Chorus?
> Ribble doesn't seem to have any "old" shifters (for example).


Unfortunately, you are correct. Just bought a Chorus group from Ribble and I'd have bought the "old" 11-speed version if I could have. The "new" version has ugly Shimano looking cranks.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think what they meant to say is that the ideas they stole from Shimano are being passed down. * The long arm front mech*, the redesigned rear mech, the four arm crank and so on. So...



long arm front mech... like the one that Campy was using in 2008, long before Shimano marketed the same "technology?" **** man, it's just a subjective difference and hardly a groundbreaking shift (that has only essentially existed for as long as mankind has understood leverage). 

Redesigned rear mech should probably be giving credit to SRAM, no?

Four arm cranks are ugly regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have no interest in the Potenza group, but they are also announced the new Shamal Ultra C17 clincher, with wide rim like the new Bora. It's about time. I will buy these.


----------



## K Dub Cycle (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes. I am interested in the Shamal Ultra C17 as well. Now when I switch from Campy aluminum clincher to my Bora One tubular all I need to do is change the brake pads. Caliper adjustment no longer needed. I would like to see the C17 offered with the Mille braking surface. The C17 is 70 grams heavier (1495 grams vs. 1425 grams published for the previous C15 version).


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

So Athena, the only 11 speed groupset offered in a classic silver finish, is going away to make room for a new groupset that is more expensive but largely the same and offered in black only? 

Self extracting crank bolt is worth $200, I guess...

Edit: I saw a black and silver rear derailleur, maybe they aren't so dense as to take that option away from the aftermarket. Also, I wonder if they will offer a less expensive cassette with this group or continue to borrow from chorus?


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

jfaas said:


> Also, I wonder if they will offer a less expensive cassette with this group or continue to borrow from chorus?


I did read somewhere that the Potenza group has it's own cassette and does not use Chorus. The article also said that for now it will use the Chorus chain, but will eventually have it's own chain as well.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

PixelPaul said:


> I did read somewhere that the Potenza group has it's own cassette and does not use Chorus. The article also said that for now it will use the Chorus chain, but will eventually have it's own chain as well.


That will be interesting, especially if they can drop the price below $100.

From the campy site: a new range of cassettes labeled "Campagnolo 11". Sound like the same thing they did with the skeleton brakes.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Campagnolo really needs to come out with cheaper cassette. Let's hope Poteza will give us that. It's cheaper to buy Shimano freehub for campagnolo wheel and 105 cassette than to buy cheapest chorus 11sp cassette.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

